# Frequently Asked Questions



## Vlad

Below are some of the most frequently asked questions asked by our community members.

I will be updating this thread with more FAQs over time, should you have an issue you would like addressed, please post a new thread in the feedback dropbox.


How do I get a bag authenticated?
How do I close/deactivate my account?
Can I change my username?
Is there a TPF app for my phone or tablet?


----------



## Vlad

*How do I close my account and delete all my content?
*
Generally, we do not offer this functionality to our forum users. If you wish to abandon your account, you may set your alert preferences and messaging preferences to not be contacted again and log out of your account.

Following the recent GDPR requirement, EU citizens may have their private data deleted from our servers. Please use our contact form to submit your request.

Purging all of your content is also not supported at this point. If you wish to have a thread removed due to privacy concerns, you may report it to a moderator (using the *REPORT* link under your post) and we will review your request.


----------



## Vlad

*How do I change my username?*

You can access your Account Details and request a username change right there! Requests are manually reviewed, so this may take a few days to be changed.


----------



## Vlad

*Is there a PurseForum (*_*TPF*_*) app for my phone or tablet?*

Not at the moment, but we are working on releasing one for iOS/Android soon!


----------



## Vlad

*How do I get a bag or accessory authenticated?*

Our knowledgeable members are happy to help you with your authentication (_AT_) request. Please review the AT master thread carefully and direct your request to the appropriate section.


----------

